# Additions from the bradford



## toyah

Just a few quick photos - I am beyond pleased with this lot!




























Cinnamon



















Red



















Agouti










Black



















Variegated



















Chocolate tan


----------



## WillowDragon

Okay... i'm officially jealous!!

Fabulous mice you have there!!

Willow xx


----------



## Natsimpkiss

Oh! They are gorgeous!

The black one in particular is very pretty!

:love


----------



## Oakelm

My word you ended up with a few, great pics too, that red glows
Was lovely to meet you today as well


----------



## moustress

Wow! It's a good thing I look good in green!


----------



## laoshu

lovey photos and lovely mice toyah, the black and Variegated are scrummy


----------



## Raindropmousery

they are beautiful love the variegated


----------



## julieszoo

Fab pictures toyah, are you officially skint now? I am


----------



## violet1991

stunning meeces, particulally like the Vari. Wish I had better stock when I had one, might have carried them on a bit more, they looked like brokens more than anything XD Also like the cinnomon, very nice colour indeedy, almost bronze!

and veeeeery nice photos, whats the cam? and what do you use for your BG?? you've got the focus spot on in all of them 

Vi x


----------



## toyah

They're all taken with a Canon 40D, on a poly-plastic sheeting background.

A few more (same background but better lighting):


----------



## Raindropmousery

They are just fab pics totally stunning so pro looking


----------



## moustress

Did you by any chance get something 'a little extra' with that agouti and the chocolate?


----------



## Jack Garcia

It's so good to see people breeding mice properly! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## harlequin stud

hi toyah

you have some smart price could of put notes on
the ones you got from me lol can i pinch some pics

paul


----------



## toyah

No problem Paul  You bred them after all! (Paul bred everything except the varis and the agouti/red/cinnamon gang I picked up)


----------



## Rowangate

Lovely photo's Toyah. How are those variegateds? (very jealous :mrgreen: ) My Dove Tans have now had their babies.


----------



## julieszoo

Heheh that was quick! Mind you, I actually had a litter born on the way home


----------



## nanette37

i think that red one is gorgeous!


----------



## Lottiz

Very nice! I love photo but I just got a canon 450 D.... :|


----------



## violet1991

*camera envy* I have the 450D, can't afford the higher class ones yet, though might feel the need to eventually because I want to be a photographer!

love the latest pics too, gorgeous mice!!


----------

